# Συνέδριο με θέμα «Γλώσσα Ελληνική - Γραφή και Τέχνη» (20–22 Μαρτίου 2009)



## nickel (Feb 26, 2009)

Από την Καθημερινή:

Τη θέση της ελληνικής γλώσσας στο παγκοσμιοποιημένο περιβάλλον στην αυγή του 21ου αιώνα αναζητά το πανελλήνιο συνέδριο με θέμα «Γλώσσα Ελληνική - Γραφή και Τέχνη» που διοργανώνει στις 20, 21 και 22 Μαρτίου στο Μέγαρο της Παλαιάς Βουλής το Επιμελητήριο Εικαστικών Τεχνών Ελλάδος, έχοντας εξασφαλίσει τη συνεργασία της Ιστορικής Εθνολογικής Εταιρείας της Ελλάδος-Εθνικό Ιστορικό Μουσείο.

Το σκεπτικό των διοργανωτών είναι μια πικρή διαπίστωση. «Η ελληνική γλώσσα στα περιορισμένα γεωγραφικά της σύνορα βάλλεται σήμερα πολλαπλώς πρώτα από τη δική μας συμπεριφορά ως φορέων της, στην ιδιωτική και δημόσια χρήση της, στην εκπαιδευτική της αποστολή με τον τρόπο που τη μελετούμε και τη διδάσκουμε σε όλες τις βαθμίδες της εκπαίδευσης, με τον ελλιπή τρόπο που την προβάλλουμε εκτός των συνόρων, με τον τρόπο της ανοχής στην “κακοποίησή” της από τα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης». Κι αφού επισημαίνονται οι παρενέργειες, θετικές και αρνητικές, της εξέλιξης της τεχνολογίας ζητείται να μην καταχωρισθεί, ανάμεσα στους σκοπούς του συνεδρίου, οποιαδήποτε «εθνικιστική» προγονοπληξία. «Γλώσσα ελληνική σημαίνει συνέχεια ζωής, γιατί είναι η υπερουσία της οντολογικής υπόστασης του έθνους που την έπλασε. Η αναφορά στην πορεία της δεν ακινητεί το χρόνο μας».

Στο συνέδριο έχουν προσκληθεί και θα λάβουν μέρος γνωστοί επιστήμονες (γλωσσολόγοι, φιλόλογοι, ιστορικοί, αρχαιολόγοι, κ. ά.). καθώς και γραφίστες, εικαστικοί καλλιτέχνες, λογοτέχνες, ποιητές. Tην οργανωτική επιτροπή του συνεδρίου αποτελούν οι κ. Πέτρος Θέμελης, καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου και αρχαιολόγος, Ευθυμία Παπασπύρου - Καραδημητρίου, διευθύντρια του Εθνικού Ιστορικού Μουσείου, Τάκης Κατσουλίδης, ζωγράφος και χαράκτης, Δημήτριος Κωνστάντιος, διευθυντής του Βυζαντινού και Χριστιανικού Μουσείου, Μαρία Λαγογιάννη, διευθύντρια του Μουσείου Επιγραφών, Χριστόφορος Χαραλαμπάκης, καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου και γλωσσολόγος, καθώς και τα μέλη της Επιτροπής Πολιτιστικών Εκδηλώσεων του Εικαστικού Επιμελητηρίου.​
Αν εξαιρέσουμε τον Χαραλαμπάκη, πολλή αρχαιολογία βλέπω, και για εικαστικούς καλλιτέχνες διαβάζω (και ελπίζω όχι για περισπωμένες πάνω από το _κύμα_). Δεν φωνάζουν και κανέναν ιστολόγο (μπλογκερά) να δώσει λίγο και το διαδικτυακό στίγμα της γλώσσας;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2009)

Το πρόγραμμα του συνεδρίου:
http://www.eete.gr/uplds/File/congress/PROGR_SYNEDR_GLWSSA_OLD.pdf

Η πρόσκληση για το συνέδριο:
http://www.eete.gr/uplds/File/congress/PROSKLHSH_GLWSSA.pdf

Πάντως διαβάζω (στο πρόγραμμα) και κάποια κινδυνολογική ρητορεία για το ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα βάλλεται και απειλείται από την αγγλική και χρειάζεται να προστατευτεί κλπ διότι «η σύγχρονη γραφή απρόσωπη, μηχανοποιημένη κωδικοποιεί μια γλώσσα πενίας».

Τέλος πάντων, υπάρχουν κάνα δυο εισηγήσεις και για την τυπογραφία (και την ψηφιακή) και τις γραμματοσειρές (απόγευμα Κυριακής), αντάμα με ύμνους στη δασεία (αν κατάλαβα καλά). Θα πάει κανείς σας;


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2009)

Πολλά τα ενδιαφέροντα θέματα και ελπίζω να κυκλοφορήσει κάτι σε πιντιέφ μετά.

Πάντως, την ώρα που θα συζητούν την Κυριακή το «Δασεία: η ψυχή της Ελλάδας», εγώ θα είμαι ακόμα μια περισπωμένη πάνω στο κρεβάτι μου και θα προσπαθώ να με πείσω να σηκωθώ για να πάω στην άλλη συνάντηση, της Πρωτοβουλίας.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, την ώρα που θα συζητούν την Κυριακή το «Δασεία: η ψυχή της Ελλάδας», εγώ θα είμαι ακόμα μια περισπωμένη πάνω στο κρεβάτι μου και θα προσπαθώ να με πείσω να σηκωθώ για να πάω στην άλλη συνάντηση, της Πρωτοβουλίας.



Αν τα καταφέρεις να πας και κανονίσετε τίποτα για αργότερα, παρακαλώ όπως μου σφυρίξετε κλέφτικα :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2009)

Τελικά με όλα αυτά τα «αργότερα» αποδεικνύεται ότι εμείς δεν είμαστε φόρουμ, αλλά το http://www.athinorama.gr/restaurants/default.aspx?i=1693!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αν εξαιρέσουμε τον Χαραλαμπάκη, πολλή αρχαιολογία βλέπω, και για εικαστικούς καλλιτέχνες διαβάζω (και ελπίζω όχι για περισπωμένες πάνω από το _κύμα_). Δεν φωνάζουν και κανέναν ιστολόγο (μπλογκερά) να δώσει λίγο και το διαδικτυακό στίγμα της γλώσσας;


:)
Βλέπω πρόβλημα ιστοσυμβατότητας.


----------

